# really fed up....



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Came off my bike today due to momentary lapse of concentration - got squeezed by overtaking car, clipped kerb with pedal and flipped at 30km/h... and broke left collar bone.... knew I'd done something nasty when heard/felt bone 'grating' under skin...

Apart from it being the most excrutiating pain I have ever experienced [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] , this means:

- no driving TT for 4 - 6 weeks  
- no Kneesworth meet on Wednesday  
- no adventure weekend away this weekend coming (plus loss of Â£110 for weekend & accom)  
- Will possibly have to get a lift to Brooklands on July 18 unless ok to drive...which means my TT won't be in pics 

Can't even have a drink cos superstrength prescription only painkillers and alcohol wont mix...

Just so pissed offf....

and please, no more telling me how much worse it could be.... heard that one too many times today.... [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At least the suns shining and there is Football on the telly everyday and the Tour de France starts soon so you can see loads of proffesionals falling off their bikes


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Get better soon, Irving :-*

I hope the bone mends quickly so you can take the TT to Brooklands


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Sorry to hear that. At least you are walking wounded and can type one handed. :roll:

Would be happy to ferry you to Kneesworth meet but your the wrong side of London for me (unless we can come up with a plan) :? :?:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jesus man. That's a bad accident to happen on a bicycle. I would normally do damage to my knees when I would fall down and never broke anything.

I hope you feel better soon and sorry to hear about this freak accident. But we discussed before that cycling can be dangerous in a big city so maybe you have to stop it after you recover.

How can you type then but can't drive?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

No comfort at all, but may give you a smile. My brother broke his collar bone in a similar manner by coming off his bike when he was 10 years old. My Mum drove him to the hospital via every bump in the road that she could find.

They were kept waiting in casualty for hours - my brother asked where the doctors were? She replied that they were treating patients, to which he indignantly replied, "no they're not, they're playing monopoly with the nurses."

Obviously it had been a long time, but I am sure given a choice of games to play with the nurses, it wouldn't have been monopoly.

Get well soon!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Clever boy your bro Brett...they were playing monopoly!! :lol: What he forgot to add was that they stopped for a quick adult's fun inbetween. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Commiserations ChipiTT. Having previously broken a collar bone myself, (seat belt compression injury) I can vouch that, along with broken ribs, it is indeed an uncomfortable and tedious injury for which very little can be done.

Still, sounds like it could have been far worse...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that  Hope you get better soon. :-*

Isn't this the second time recently you've fallen off your bike? :?

Ever thought of stabilisers? :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Crokey, sounds like it could have been alot worse. Give you time to read the Bentley amnual and excess forumage.
You could trade in for a dsg and get a taxi turning nob on your steeering wheel and drive one handed! 

PS Strong pain killer and alcohol rock! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Hope your OK and mend quickly


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just another example how fitness ruins your health.  Sore injury too


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ooooouch!!!!!!



Sorry to hear this Irving 

Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks all for kind words (well most anyway  )

fortunately being right handed i can use PC and so can still work (which is good as I'm self employed)... buy ctrl-alt-del is tricky .. you don't realise just how much you rely on 2 hands....

I'll be back on the bike and in the car as soon as i can  can drive wife's Saab auto tho.... but not while on these industrial strength painkillers ... boy do they work, but make you dizzy [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Thanks all for kind words (well most anyway  )
> 
> fortunately being right handed i can use PC and so can still work (which is good as I'm self employed)... buy ctrl-alt-del is tricky .. you don't realise just how much you rely on 2 hands....
> 
> I'll be back on the bike and in the car as soon as i can  can drive wife's Saab auto tho.... but not while on these industrial strength painkillers ... boy do they work, but make you dizzy [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Poor you... I know how bad a broken collarbone can hurt. I did mine many moons ago playing rugby. My mom had the bright idea, when she got me home, of me taking a shower before going to hospital. I managed to get my (OK) left arm out of my rugby shirt fine, but as she physically lifted my right (broken) arm and pulled the shirt off, I passed out - the one and only time I ever have.... 

For ctrl-alt-del, simply use the right hand ctrl and alt keys. I have a large enough hand span to be able to do ctrl-alt-del using just my right hand (on a standard keyboard) - but not on a laptop or server rack keyboard


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ouch - never done the collar bone - one of the only bones I've not broken.

If, like Gary says, it's similar to broken ribs, then I totally sympathise. Very uncomfortable.

True seasoned cyclist though - get back on asap.

Don't worry, you won't forget how to ride your bike - it's just like riding a bike. :roll:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I hope you're on the mend soon Irving.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

apparently collar bone is the most frequently broken bone or so hospital doc said....

the hospital was good... less than an hour from me walking in to A&E to being ready to go home... inc xray etc...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> fortunately being right handed i can use PC and so can still work (which is good as I'm self employed)... buy ctrl-alt-del is tricky .. you don't realise just how much you rely on 2 hands....


Wait till you visit the lavatory and sit down next :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

lol...did wonder, but that wasn't a problem - cos i'm a righty

(OT for those who are wondering - there was big study some years back evaluating which hand was used for which specific functions.. right handed people often use lh for certain things... its the same reason why American Indians (the red sort) never eat with their left hand.... anyway, those that use the right-hand are righties and the others are lefties.... and this could spawn a whole new thread of its own....lol /OT)

having a shower tho.... that was how do u soap your right arm when u don't have use of the left one????


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I broke my right arm, just below the shoulder, playing basketball when I was 15. They wrapped it all around my body to keep it in place and couldnt use it at all. Then the left hand became very important for me and had to make it work for 25 days.

The best bit was not having to write exams at school. The worse bit is that my right shoulder is slightly lower than my left.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Came off my bike today due to momentary lapse of concentration - got squeezed by overtaking car, clipped kerb with pedal and flipped at 30km/h... and broke left collar bone.... knew I'd done something nasty when heard/felt bone 'grating' under skin...
> 
> Apart from it being the most excrutiating pain I have ever experienced [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] , this means:
> 
> ...


many sympathies - broken bones are painful and take time............... :? ouch. Again sympathies


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> having a shower tho.... that was how do u soap your right arm when u don't have use of the left one????


get someone else to share the shower 

get clean and have fun and save the environment - all in one


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks DIRY... but the only other people in the house at the time were my 21y old son and 19y old daughter and i don't think either of them would be keen..... (for the record nor would i be)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

feeling especially pissed off cos should have been in Newquay by now  so I thought i'd impress you all with a pic of the bruise.... boy does it itch and throb.... sad i know :? but bored and fed up.... (keep looking out window at TT - will be 4 weeks before I can drive it again...  )


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Blimey Irving  - is all the yellow area bruising or is that Iodine stain (or whatever they used to freeze the area)?

Looks really painfull - I used to ride horses a fair bit and loads of riders I knew broke their collar bone. Glad it never happened to me even though I've had my fair share of leaving the saddle head first.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Ouch, that looks painful.

Hope you didn't kerb the wheel :wink:

Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

ooooo....that looks painful. Did my collar bone when I used to play Rugby. Its excruciatingly painful. The painkillers make you feel lightheaded (which is why I never stopped taking them!) but when they wear off overnight..........ouch!

Took me six weeks to recover, and going for a sh*t was a real two person adventure.

Good job its your left side........otherwise you would be in trouble!

Jim.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Blimey Irving  - is all the yellow area bruising or is that Iodine stain (or whatever they used to freeze the area)?


Nope thats pure bruise...the darker area is the break site....

These industrial strength painkillers are interesting...first they make u [smiley=dizzy2.gif] then you feel strange [smiley=freak.gif] then after an hour or so you feel sleepy [smiley=zzz.gif] and after about 6h they turn off suddenly...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I *really *feel for you now, Irving 

Fractured a toe two days ago and I have the drive on this coming Sunday :? Thakfully it's the right foot and driving is much less painful than walking :roll: unless I have to hit the brakes hard [smiley=help.gif]

BTW: nice bruise you have there


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

eek - semi naked hairy man...... keep the kiddies locked away


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> I *really *feel for you now, Irving
> 
> Fractured a toe two days ago and I have the drive on this coming Sunday :?  Thakfully it's the right foot and driving is much less painful than walking :roll: unless I have to hit the brakes hard [smiley=help.gif]
> 
> BTW: nice bruise you have there


thanks Dani.... hope your toe recovers ok soon too ...at least you can strap it to the ones each side for support....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> eek - semi naked hairy man...... keep the kiddies locked away


LOL...I was going to suggest a chest wax. 

Anyway...why isn't your arm supported? I thought you would have your arm secure till the bone heals.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

V.. can't do anything with collar bone except wear a sling...which i took off for the pic! What u can't see is me holding left arm with right hand to support it...

And no one does chest waxes now, the in thing is laser hair removal...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This thread is getting just a little wierd :wink:

I hope you recover in time to take your TT to Brooklands... *THAT* TT shot on the banking will go into TT folklore   

I've got a feeling that with 4 weeks to go... you might just be fit enough


----------

